# Help ink coming off after heat pressed



## Screenprincellc (Dec 16, 2012)

Ok So after the shirts have been screenprinted, we are adding number on the heat press, same side as printed. The first few came out fine, but then all of a sudden the ink is pealing off onto the protective sheet. Can anyone help me out? Why is this happening? 

Only thing I can think of is that the shirts are undercured. 

Thanks


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

It sounds like your protective sheet issues. Did you try using the other side of the protective sheet? Just a thought. We do it all the tima and as long as the sheet is over the ink its ok.... maybe heat press is too hot or too long...


----------



## Screenprincellc (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks. I turned down the heat by 30 degrees. I cant be sure which side of the sheet I am or was using. But I havent had an issue with it since that one. I had never seen that happen before.


----------



## sgsellsit (Jul 31, 2008)

When you are heat pressing multiple garments your lower platen will absorb and hold heat thus making each subsequent press a little hotter. This in turn will re-melt the ink making it semi-liquid. So yes lower temp and pressure. Also switch to teflon cover sheets if you aren't already using them. You can also use a heat eraser or rag to wipe over the cover paper to extract some of the heat before removing the cover, giving the ink time to reset. If the order is not too big we will actually cut the design pr team name and heat press all of it. Good Luck!


----------

